# Dead Battery



## xIsaac2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok guys. Heres another problem with my car. The battery is dead and when I tried to jump start it, the ignition turned over a few times and then it couldnt get on (other car wasnt on, I think that was the problem). Anyways, now it just clicks once when you turn the key and all the electric stuff goes off when that happens. 

I had this problem once before, and I had to get towed. When I got home, we tried to start it and it came on, no problem. I needed a little water in the radiator said the guy who towed me, as I was low. 

Anyone know whats going on? When my car dies on the road, it wont start in park some times, and I shift to neutral and it will crank and turn on.


----------

